# Free NSFW Furry Interactive Fiction (aka Text Adventure)



## Faustus (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi guys! I recently got back into writing Interactive Fiction - for those not in the know, that's old-school text adventure games like Zork where you type your commands and the in-game character tries to work out what you want and do it.

Since I'm a kinky beggar, I've made it an NSFW sci-fi with a mildly humorous tone. It's called 'The Voyage of the Star Empress'. As of now the first chapter is done, though I've only set up three of the datable characters and there are only two kinky scenes so far, but there's a few puzzles to solve and a sizeable area to explore! I welcome any constructive criticism or bug reports!

BTW, I have included a special 'registration' process that will run you through a few questions in-game to determine your gender and *approximate* sexual orientation. This is used to decide which sexy scenes you will be shown, so that you shouldn't see anything you'd rather not. I believe firmly in affirmative gender selection and that anybody (and any body) can be beautiful. Your choices aren't recorded or sent anywhere either - the game couldn't connect to the Internet if it wanted to! And yes, 'not interested in sex' is an option if you want to play the game without the explicit scenes.

I'm using Patreon for distribution, but the major builds are free to all. It's just a convenient way to combine a web page download with a system that people can use to contribute cash if they wish.

Please, if you enjoy this kind of game, give it a go and let me know what you think!

'Voyage of the Star Empress' Patreon Page


----------

